# Kräuter Fee's Birthday!!!



## belén

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY KRÄUTER!!! *​​*¡¡¡¡QUE PASES UN DÍA MUY FELIZ!!!!*​


----------



## Kräuter_Fee

*Graciasssssss!!! It's already 13th September! I've just turned 20, I'm not a teenager anymore!  awww*


----------



## elroy

*Felicidades, y espero que sigas aportando al foro con tu riqueza de idiomas. *


----------



## beatrizg

Felicidades!!!


----------



## lauranazario

Hey.... happy *candle-blowing* day! 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Kräuter_Fee

Muchísimas gracias  si queréis un trocito de tarta de chocolate todavía me queda


----------



## Eugin

Muy Feliz Cumple!!!!
 
Puede ser que ya no seas un "teenager".... pero te espera la mejor época de tu vida, así que.... 

*A VIVIRLA  A PLENO, LLENA DE ALEGRIA Y EXPERIENCIAS INOLVIDABLES!!!!*
 
*MUCHAS FELICIDADES!!!!*
 
*Un abrazote!!!*


----------



## Kräuter_Fee

Una teenager, no un... jeje elegí mal nick, todos se piensan que soy chico 

Muchísimas gracias Eugin, un abrazo para ti también!


----------



## Phryne

.

*!!!!!Felíz cumple, Kräuter!!!!*​

Bienvenida al club de los veiteañeros... y al de géneros confundidos!!!!  

.


----------



## Alundra

FELICIDADES GUAPETONA, AUNQUE SEA CON RETRASO...


Espero que lo hayas pasado de fábula.

Alundra.


----------



## Kräuter_Fee

Phryne said:
			
		

> .
> 
> 
> 
> *!!!!!Felíz cumple, Kräuter!!!!*​*
> *
> 
> 
> Bienvenida al club de los veiteañeros... y al de géneros confundidos!!!!
> 
> .


 
Jajajaja acabo de poner el avatar, espero que ahora quede claro , muchas gracias!

Gracias a ti también Alundra!!!


----------



## Whodunit

_Da dein Deutsch ja so fantastisch ist, möchte ich es auch mit ganzem Herzen in dieser Sprache sagen:_

* Ich wünsche dir alles erdenklich Gute zum Geburtstag und viel Glück noch in deinem weiteren Leben!  *​


----------



## Kräuter_Fee

Danke sehr Whodunit!!!


----------



## Eugens

Feliz Cumple!!!  
(Sí, ya sé, llegué super tarde  )
¡Gracias por compartir todo lo que sabés con nosotros!


----------



## JESUS MARIA

_Feliz cumple Kräuter:_


_¡Ay perdóname por felicitarte tan tarde¡_

_  Todavía no me manejo bien en este foro, pero no podía dejar pasar esta fecha._

Lo que más me gusta de ti, es con qué elegancia, y sencillez contestas a todos los hilos.

  Y..decirte que te pareces mogollón a tu avatar¡¡¡¡

Un beso muy cordial.


----------



## Vanda

Parabéns lindinha!

Felicidades!


----------

